# Hazy days



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Only had time yesterday to give the BMW a 'quick wash' ie shampoo, dry, buff.

Figured this would be enough as I'd PC'd it a while back and it just needed the dirt taking off.

However, when it was in the sun, it was hazy as F***.

Looks brilliant in the shade, but the holgramming is really, really bad.

First of all, what's likely to have caused it? (So I can avoid doing it again) And what can I do to remove it without going for a full-on polish, cleanse and wax?

NB - I used an old Turtle wax all-in-one shampoo - is it likely to have been this? I have to say though, that whenver I've tried to do a quick wash, it's never worked. Surely the solution can't only be to give it the full works every time.

It's annoyed the feck out of me - more so because I won't have time to spend on correcting it for about a month or so.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A few things Kell:

*Wax added shampoo - bad, particularly on Swissvax
*What did you use to polish the paint when PC'ing - holograms can be caused by not having finished with a fine enough polish.
*Too much wax - try giving it a buff in *straight* lines and see if the effect is reduced. If yes, get some Meguiars Quick detailer and give the car a wipe over with that (make sure car is clean first :wink: ).

Otherwise it'll be the "works" again.

Right I'm off - got to get down South 

Dave


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Seems like it was probably the shampoo then.

Stupid idea.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Kell said:


> Seems like it was probably the shampoo then.
> 
> Stupid idea.


Kell

Johnsons BABYBATH


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can I just confirm - it's this stuff:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Kell said:


> Can I just confirm - it's this stuff:


You can only use that if your planning to put it away in the garage for the night :wink:

Otherwise use the one in the blue bottle.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought someone said it was the Purple one NOT the blue one...

We've got loads of Purple ones cos it's what we use to bath Pops.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

BLUE ,BLUE ,BLUE


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So it's this stuff then?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

*That's the one!*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

By Jove, I think he's got it.

:roll:


----------

